# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  <<<<<anadrol Resluts>>>>>>>

## Decoder

What type of gains have most of you had with anadrol and at what dosage. Exactly how much weight you put on and the MG's you dosed at.

----------


## Decoder

BUMP DAMMIT

----------


## popa

I've never done it but I will do it soon, I heard at a dosage of 50mgs a day you can gain up to 1lb a day

----------


## calidude

bump

----------


## BIG-G

decoder, im on my 4th week of anabol (dbols) not anadrol50 but its a close a.s. and ive gained nearly 20 lbs!! A bit of both bloat and serious power output. IM up to 50mg ed running it into my deca /t-enth cycle so theres only 2 weeks left of my dbol . Hope that helps some since its a fairly close product. BIG-G

----------


## Decoder

Thanks G

----------


## ALEXBILLY

are you doing just by itself

----------


## Decoder

No.

----------


## Decoder

More posts!

----------


## Terinox

Sorry this isn't a reply to your question, but how the hell did this thread get 245796 views?!?

----------


## popa

dam there have been alot of views on this post

----------


## Decoder

people must like me =]

----------


## Jack87

Curious about this myself... Since I'll be running some Drol on my next bulking cycle for the first time... Always used D-Bol in the past...

If this help my workout partner gained about 25lbs on only 50mg of Drol a day for 4 weeks stacked with Sustanon at only 250mg a week... That was his 2nd cycle and he also jumped from benching 245lbs for his max to 315lbs for sets of 4-5 reps on this cycle.... Most of his weight and strength gains came in the 1st 4 weeks while running the Drol...

----------


## Decoder

thanks buff.

----------


## Decoder

For half a million views i thought i would get more posts than this...

----------


## anastasio

my freind stacked anadrol with suspension and he said that anadrol is far the most potent powerful steroid he has ever taken. also during that cycle he was pissing out red urine. a little blood . ha roid munkys

----------


## Smalluser

B U M P

----------


## OVG

Bump

----------


## billr

> _Originally posted by Terinox_ 
> *Sorry this isn't a reply to your question, but how the hell did this thread get 245796 views?!?*


i think it is because people thought that there were going to be lab results posted for anadrol 
billr

----------


## FEAR.COM

can we get some a-bomb pics here or on my thread????

----------


## Mike21

Buff87 is that a damn king kong sized turtle shell back or what?! Jesus that picture under your name freeks me out!! Looks like a bunch of fluid just wanting to burst out!  :Big Grin:

----------


## GetNBig

Ok my friends have done it, great strenght gains and size but all gone when there done. Results for this stuff don't stay. Sorry. But if u got the $$$ i'd throw it into my cycle.

----------


## Devourer

in two weeks up from 166 to 183+

----------


## calidude

Bump What Is The Best Amount Per Day??

----------


## 19inchpythons

i'd say 30-50 mg/ED taken during the first 4 weeks of a Test based cycle for best results...

----------


## Seajackal

Bro, please stop bumping old threads without pics this is the STEROID PICTURE
FORUM!

----------


## 19inchpythons

just tryin' to get some posts in man

----------


## Nicky B

Has anyone here run it alone. If so did keep any of the gains made.

----------


## shango88

Ive run it like this:
1-4 drol 25mg 2xday
1-11 Cyp 250mg 2xwk
1-10 Deca 150 2Xwk
12-13 Prop 125mg EOD

I gained about 20 lbs in the first 4 weeks.
i dropped about 6 lbs when i came off the drol.. all the water. I did not loose any strength when i came off the drol which i was happy about. 
Im my opinion its THE most powerful bulker. Its not a feel good drug like d-bol tho. I felt crappy on it and i was cranky a lot of the time. I was ready to come off it by the end of week 4.

----------


## sevenmann

Ya, I'm a believer in D-Bol and i've had good results from it
I'm assuming anadrol is much the same but more potent and toxic to the liver
Water retention is high and most gains are lost, however , a decent percentage of strength , for me, was kept after the cycle was over.. and yes, i've done it alone

----------


## Juddman

For God's sake, this is an OLD THREAD. The guy who started it hasnt been online this year at all...he's not listening!!

----------


## Nicky B

Wow this thread has 607,029 veiws.

----------


## Decoder

heh old skool

----------


## Decoder

my Thread has over a half million viefws im popular on here =)

----------


## *Narkissos*

Glad you're back.. but what was the point of bumping this?

----------

